
Show HN: EcommerceSenders – Live email insights for the top Shopify stores - greggblanchard
https://ecommercesenders.com/
======
greggblanchard
Email marketing around covid-19 for online retail is becoming super important.
This dashboard lets you track strategy and timing by store type or trends
(like coronavirus) for a list of 100 of the most successful Shopify stores.

------
jreyes333
This is cool, how do you rank the top 100 stores?

